# I bought Vintage  Rolex Submariner 19 years ago. Need some servicing?



## Wahaay (16 Sep 2010)

I have a Rolex Submariner which was a vintage watch when I bought it in a shop in New York 19 years ago.

It's never kept the best time but then they never do and I only really wear it because I like the look of it.

However, over the years it has started to look ropey with a scratched face and some of the florescent paint missing from the hour hand.

It has never had a service but a quick 'phone call to a Rolex distributor in Cork and I found that I'm looking at a bill of quite a few hundred euros for servicing and replacement of parts.

Quick question - as many things are a lot more expensive in Ireland than on the continent is it likely that I'm going to be able to find a cheaper service elsewhere or are these things standard ?

Thanks.


----------



## Ann1 (16 Sep 2010)

Found these sites on google. Might be worth a phone call to see if they are less expensive. 

www.swiss-serv.co.uk/rolex-watch-repairs.htm
www.martinsjewellers.co.uk/Watch-Repairs.php
www.watches.co.uk/watches/repair-watches/


----------



## 99charlie (17 Sep 2010)

Whaaay, 
The good news: 
A 19 year-old Submariner could be worth quite a few bob. 

The Bad news:
The time-keeping standard for a good mechanical watch is +6 or -4 seconds per day.
Anything outside this will usually indicate a problem (if new) or a watch going off and requiring a service. 
Rolex recommend a service every 5 years which will involve completely dismantling, cleaning & re-assembling the watch. 

I have a few Rolex watches and get them serviced by Rolex in Bexley in the UK.
Their standard service charge is around £250 assuming no parts require replacement. 
Rolex will replace any parts as required and give the watch case & bracelet a clean & polish.  
From your note it sounds as if the crystal & hands will need replacing, but if the watch hasn't been serviced/cleaned for 19 years there may be problems with the movement which would need to be addressed. 
At a guess I would think you may be looking at a bill of around £750, but Rolex will review the watch & quote a price for repair before getting started. 

Weirs in Grafton St. are authorised Rolex dealers and will give you a route to a full-service by Rolex, but would be expensive. 
An alternative would be the Dawson Jewellers (On Dawson St.) who could complete a non-Rolex service replacing the crystal & hands and giving the watch a good clean.(& would probably be cheaper)

As I said, I use Rolex in the UK, and you will genuinely be amazed at the condition of the watch you get back.
If you give them a call at 00 44 1322 521436 they will be more than happy to give you a guide-price (which will be subject to inspection) and details of how to submit the watch.
Regards, 
Charlie


----------



## Dinny (17 Sep 2010)

Shop around, I went to a TAG supplier in Kilkenny to replace the battery in my watch and they were sending it to TAG in UK cost €100, call a jeweller from home in Northern Ireland, they would replace battery for £25 and pressure seal it, if I want to send it TAG in the UK their cost was £35. Talk about a rip off. They were both sending it to same factory.


----------



## Wahaay (17 Sep 2010)

99charlie said:


> Whaaay,
> The good news:
> A 19 year-old Submariner could be worth quite a few bob.
> 
> ...




Thanks for that.
I gave them a call and they said they MAY be able to service but as it's probably over 20 years old they may not be able to and therefore would have to recommend an antiquarian watch repairer.

The other problem is shipment - An Post and DHL only offer insurance up to €300 and there are too many thieving gits in the supply chain between here and there to trust.


----------



## foxylady (17 Sep 2010)

There used to be a watch menders on wicklow street up the stairs across from brown thomas I think. Am not sure if its still there but it is very good and would be worth a look


----------



## fraggle (17 Sep 2010)

I heard of a place in Portloaise that do work for the trade and are now open to the public. Can't remember the name though. I was considering using them as I could just drive there... I had the same postage concerns.


----------



## mathepac (17 Sep 2010)

Give Conor Tully a ring (just outside Loughrea, Co. Galway) on +353 91 842 361. He did the business for me  a couple of times on watches that needed resealing / cleaning / servicing and a battery / reseal on another. He'll give an idea  of cost over the phone and will say straight out if he can't help.

i've no connection other than as a very satisfied customer.


----------



## Rois (17 Sep 2010)

If you have any contacts in London, Rolex have a service centre in Bond Street.  I have a 1940s Rolex dress watch that needed a service and they did a brilliant job, took about a week, but the watch came backing working perfectly and looking great.


----------



## Wahaay (2 Oct 2010)

Just as an update the watch is now with one of the specialist watch firms mentioned on these pages undergoing a full service.

Interestingly it appears the watch was already 22 years old when I bought it and although there was no market in vintage Rolexes then, there is now.

Their valuation for this 41-year-old watch ?  £15,000. 

Which brings with it a dilemma. I'm very fond of it but am I 15 grand fond of it ?


----------



## fizzelina (4 Oct 2010)

Wahaay said:


> Just as an update the watch is now with one of the specialist watch firms mentioned on these pages undergoing a full service.
> 
> Interestingly it appears the watch was already 22 years old when I bought it and although there was no market in vintage Rolexes then, there is now.
> 
> ...


 
Woah......you gotta sell it. Sentiment is nice but 15k is nicer!!


----------



## fraggle (4 Oct 2010)

If I was you I would sell it. I recently developed an interest in vintage watches, well I prefer 70's and 80's watches.... and I have been scouring the internet for watches I like and you can pick lots of stuff up for a couple of hundred or a few k if you really want to. If you really want a "nice watch" why not sell that one, andtry to find something that actually grabs you, for alot less?


----------



## TheShark (4 Oct 2010)

Owen Fox & Sons , Shop St, Drogheda 041-9838357 (no connection) are a long-established jewellers in Drogheda with their own watchmakers and repair shop on the premises. Very reputable and worth a call.


----------



## mercman (4 Oct 2010)

fizzelina said:


> Woah......you gotta sell it. Sentiment is nice but 15k is nicer!!



OP, Why not have a look at Sothebys.com and you should be able to get an indication what the watch is actually worth, instead of pondering over misconceptions. Otherwise yoiu are living in Walter Mitty territory.


----------



## BazFitz (4 Oct 2010)

Wahaay said:


> Just as an update the watch is now with one of the specialist watch firms mentioned on these pages undergoing a full service.
> 
> Interestingly it appears the watch was already 22 years old when I bought it and although there was no market in vintage Rolexes then, there is now.
> 
> ...


 


mercman said:


> OP, Why not have a look at Sothebys.com and you should be able to get an indication what the watch is actually worth, instead of pondering over misconceptions. Otherwise yoiu are living in Walter Mitty territory.


 
Eh, the £15K valuation was carried out by a specialist firm...


----------



## mercman (4 Oct 2010)

BazFitz said:


> Eh, the £15K valuation was carried out by a specialist firm...



And is the owner of the piece expected to work on the valuation of a single specialist or check the overall market ?? Could be worth £10k more for all anybody knows.


----------



## BazFitz (4 Oct 2010)

mercman said:


> OP, Why not have a look at Sothebys.com and you should be able to get an indication what the watch is actually worth, instead of pondering over misconceptions. Otherwise yoiu are living in Walter Mitty territory.


 


mercman said:


> And is the owner of the piece expected to work on the valuation of a single specialist or check the overall market ?? Could be worth £10k more for all anybody knows.


 
The OP has received confirmation of the watch's estimated value from a specialist firm.  He or she is hardly "pondering over misconceptions" or "living in Walter Mitty territory".  The tone of your earlier post suggests that you weren't aware that the watch had been valued by a specialist firm.


----------



## mercman (4 Oct 2010)

I was fully aware of that. However I would work on an overall market guide of value and not a single valuation if I were selling. Are you aware of the two price strategy -- one price for buying and another for selling and ne're the twain shall meet.


----------



## BazFitz (4 Oct 2010)

I'm fully aware of the concept.

The OP's received an indicative valuation of £15,000.  Of course he or she should obtain a second (and third) opinion.  However, your use of the phrase "Walter Mitty territory" implies fantasy on the part of the OP.  He or she is clearly not fantasizing - The watch is clearly quite valuable.  Perhaps the OP should consider getting it insured (although this can be messy as certain insurance companies demand that a domestic safe be used to store items of this kind of value).


----------



## mercman (4 Oct 2010)

BazFitz said:


> However, your use of the phrase "Walter Mitty territory" implies fantasy on the part of the OP.



Apologies, I should have explained my comments. In this market and its present circumstance it is very very difficult to sell anything old, lest alone new items. I see little point in working on a received valuation but when the market is tested there are no buyers to be found.


----------



## Wahaay (4 Oct 2010)

Just to update the situation - the watch is currently being serviced and overhauled, something which has not happened in the 19 years I have owned it.
Should I decide to sell it I will seek several different valuations but for what it's worth I personally think it is highly unlikely it will fetch £15,000 in today's market and this might well have been an adventurous pitch in order to get the sale.


----------

